# Where can I find Mascarpone?



## justice

I'm trying to find some Marscapone, I tried looking in the area where they sell cream chesse and other cheeses, but couldn't find any. I've only tried Walmart, can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW

Well - depending on where you live (you didn't include that in your user profile) it's hard to tell. DC has members from all around the world ... so without knowing where you live ... it's kind of hard to help you. 

Here is one site that will tell you how to make a substitute mascarpone (Italian Cream Cheese).


----------



## ironchef

You ain't gonna find it at Walmart...

Look up any and all gourmet, specialty, and/or Italian markets in your area and call them to see if they have it.


----------



## licia

Some of our grocery stores carry it and some don't. The same with creme fraiche. I don't know how they detemine whether or not they will carry a product, but I suppose we should just ask for it if we don't see it.


----------



## lyndalou

Our local Publix carries it at times, mostly aroung major holidays, I think. They  have forms you can fill out to request certain items, and are very accommodating in trying to get stuff for you. That's how I got them to stock Panko and also  Kitchen Basics stocks.


----------



## Toots

I have the exact same problem with lady fingers - they are hard to find.
None of the Krogers or other large groceries near me carry marscapone.  I found it at Trader Joes and at a specialty cheese and wine shop near my house.


----------



## JMediger

Actually, IronChef, the Wal-Mart near us does carry it.  While they are largely a cookie cutter store, I do think theym carry things that sell in the different areas.  

If it is a super store you are shopping at, look near the deli ... 
Otherwise, like everyone else has suggested, find a good cheese or wine store ... happy hunting!


----------



## college_cook

If you're in a rural-ish town then you won't have much I think.  Bloomington is a pretty fair-sized college town, with 3 each of Kroger and Marsh superstores within 15 minutes of each other, but they just recently began carrying things like fresh mozzarella and some quality parmigiano reggiano.  I always look for marscapone but never find it.  I think your best bet would be to head towards more heavily populated areas, where supermarets are likely to have some more variety, and you will probably also find more specialty cheese stores.


----------



## Gretchen

It may be in the specialty cheese case. Otherwise just use cream cheese or make your own. It is jolly expensive. sold in plastic tubs a bit like cottage cheese.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Here in the VA/MD area, the Giant supermarkets carry it quite frequently.  I'm sure Giant must have franchise names in other areas of the country.

The mascarpone is in small plastic containers with the gourmet cheeses, usually in the vicinity of the other Italian cheeses - the fresh mozzarella balls, parmesan, Asiago, etc., etc.


----------



## justice

I live in Augusta, GA. I'll try Publix if not I'll try the wine and cheese stores.


----------



## mudbug

Go to an Italian restaurant and ask them.  They probably get theirs from a supplier in big ole tubs or something, but they should be able to tell you where to get a civilian-sized amount.  The stuff does seem to be expensive.


----------



## Poppinfresh

Wal-Mart *shudder*.

And now that my political statement for the day is done--you'll find it at any grocery store that has a cheese "boat".  I don't know the word for it--it's a refrigerated standalone unit that looks like one of those carnival game things where they fill the ring with water and the little ducks go circling around in it.  They're usually found in front of the fresh-cut deli section of the store.  About 5 bucks a container.


----------

